
Google quietly introduces a 64-bit version of its Canary browser for Mac OS X - jonalmeida
http://thenextweb.com/google/2014/08/05/google-quietly-introduces-64-bit-version-chrome-canary-browser-mac-os-x/
======
garblegarble
I'm hoping at some point they use (or at least provide the option of using)
native OS X H.264 codecs so HTML5 video can have as low a CPU overhead as in
Safari.

